# sex me!!!



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

My Surinam cobalt It's like ten months old.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

to the untrained eye ... i would guess male. big ole toes and a skinny behind.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

I was thinking this was a female but the toe pads are looking really big.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a male.to me.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

tough one... my guess would be a female with generous toe pads. Give it a few more months and it should become easier to tell.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

That is a tough one... If say female. Big toe pads don't always mean male.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Im going with female. If you can get more body shots that would help.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I'd say all male based on body shape and those honkin' huge toepads.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

I have never seen such a split vote lol.


----------

